# Charles Hodge Society at Princeton Seminary



## sastark (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anyone have any information about the Charles Hodge Society which currently exists at Princeton Seminary?

I see that William Dembski was involved in its founding while a student there (per wikipedia, as reliable as that can be). I also found that Jay Richards (co-author of _The Privileged Planet_, among other works) president of the Society from 1996-1998 (source: Discovery Institute bio of Richards). On the Wikipedia article about Dembski, it says that the Charles Hodge Society is "by and large a group concerned with resurrecting positive evaluations of Old Princeton Theology." So, I'm wondering if by "Old Princeton Theology", they mean Reformed theology (a la Hodge himself) or something else. 

I can't seem to find a website for the society, though and was wondering if anyone else had any information about it.

Thanks!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's an address I found for the society, although it appears to be the same one for Princeton Seminary: Charles Hodge Society, PTS, Box 821, Princeton, NJ, 08542

It's interesting that William Dembski is involved. That would seem to indicate the he has some kind of reformed leanings. Right at little ol' Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary!


----------



## sastark (Dec 26, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Here's an address I found for the society, although it appears to be the same one for Princeton Seminary: Charles Hodge Society, PTS, Box 821, Princeton, NJ, 08542
> 
> It's interesting that William Dembski is involved. That would seem to indicate the he has some kind of reformed leanings. Right at little ol' Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary!



yes, the more I look into it, the more this Society comes into play in the Intelligent Design movement. Dembski and Richards were both involved with it. I also note that Jonathan Wells (another Senior Fellow at the Center for Science and Culture of the Discovery Institute) is the author of _Charles Hodge's Critique of Darwinism_.

How reformed is the Intelligent Design movement? I will let you all know as I dig further into this.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 26, 2008)

I am not sure an Intelligent Design movement _could be _Reformed in a strict sense.


----------



## lynnie (Dec 26, 2008)

Let me ask when the semester starts, we have a few PTS students at our church. (I can email my pastor in the meantime.)


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Dec 27, 2008)

Nothing like this existed in 71-72 when I spent a year at PTS. However, then, and I'm assuming still, just over half of Prnceton Seminary students were Presbyterian. There was a strong conservative and evangelical element there in the early 70's. PTS is not the most liberal of PCUSA institutions. The biggest change since those days would be far more women students now. In 1971, there were few women students at the seminary, and the University had only shortly before become co-ed.


----------

